# First swarm caught 2/1/18



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm New too. But as I understand after 1 week... get in and do what you have to do fast. So get your frames in then, and leave em be , feed em well while your at it. Then don't mess with them for like 2 weeks. Hope this helps some. See wht other more experienced tell you though. This is just what I'd do if it were me. Richard


----------



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

Ok well I got in there put the frames in and closed it up fast. I put some sugar water out and they have been feeding on it hard. So it seems I did not spook them. Time will tell.


----------



## volare71 (Jun 1, 2016)

Camp Verde is at 34.56 Latitude. 
We hived a swarm from a pine branch at a local restaurant on Main st. in the middle of town on Feb. 10, 2018. It weighed two lbs. and covers two frames in a 5 frame nuc. Yes, I did feed it a frame top drip jar of old honey.


----------



## Hillbillybees (Mar 3, 2016)

Just leave them alone long enough to let her start laying and the bees working on stores and they usually never leave because they are invested in the location.


----------



## lobottomee (May 3, 2015)

You're already catching swarms; I have single digit temps. But on the bright side, I don't think I'll need the minus sign this week.


----------



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

Yes I just set a hive body in my yard with old comb and put a feeder out and 3 frames worth moved in! I’m new to this and worried about them in this cold but it’s only 39 here... I put a sleeping bag over the box hopefully they built up food supplies I don’t have an in hive feeder!


----------

